

Ask HN: New Yorker Bill of Rights. What do you think? - zeynel1

I wanted to ask your opinion about this project. http://nybillofrights.wordpress.com/ I know it is a Quixotic http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quixotism endeavor at this point, but I am very interested to hear what you have to say.<p>The idea is to draft a "New Yorker Bill of Rights" and make it legally binding; so that any New Yorker who feels that his or her rights are violated can take legal action.<p>The New Yorker Bill of Rights will protect the individual from harassment by bureaucracies in power.<p>The premise is that New York City is a workers' town; and the sole mission of the government is to make it as easy as possible for people to work in a stress free, safe and clean environment; other than that, the government's presence should not be visible to the individual.<p>Totally Quixotic; I know; but what would we lose by trying?<p>In fact, other New Yorkers may have different ideas and they may be happy with the way things are. I don't know. I'd like to find out.<p>Thanks for your comments and any resources that you may suggest.
======
zeynel1
<http://nybillofrights.wordpress.com/>

